# l estartit



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

going down to l estartit in september anyone know of site which can take 34 foot motorhome and how easy to get gas in spain. thanks kevin and nicky.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Camping El Molino. Don't tell anyone as its one of my best kept secrets. Just a bit further on are 2 other sites also capable of taking large RVs. Don't go to Camping Mer which is in the ACSI book next door to LIDL on the main road into the resort. Its a bit of a dump and just about the only bad ACSI site I've come across.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Easy to get gas in Spain!!!!!!!!! are you having a laugh
see here
http://www.spainautogas.com/repostar_ing.htm
Then click on the area you are in.


----------



## 122259 (Apr 10, 2009)

El Delfin Verde in Torroella Di Montgri which is a few mins away from Estartit


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi kevin, the best site for you is la sirena, its the closest to the town and beach and it has all the room you need for the biggest of vans. in september its around 13 euros a night with leccy. el delfin verde is very expensive and also 5 minutes by car from estartit or 20 minutes walk!! all the best sean


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*estartit*

thank you all for the info anyone going that way after the 12 th sept let me know


----------

